#ubuntu-us-la 2011-03-21
 * Robdgreat dances a jig
<r2d2rogers> ?
<r2d2rogers> that kind of night?
<Robdgreat> nah
<Robdgreat> I just figured I'd say/do something
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-03-25
<Robdgreat> Guest61898: >.>
<Robdgreat> meh
<hfwilke> he wasn't much of a talker
<Robdgreat> so it seemed
<Robdgreat> he needs to learn to work his client
<hfwilke> that sounds a little salacious
<Robdgreat> ;)
<Robdgreat> so I'm a troll
<Robdgreat> I shall rephrase
<Robdgreat> he ought to learn how to avoid ending up with a guest nick on irc
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-03-26
<r2d2rogers> how many log bots do we need?
<Robdgreat> one billyun
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-03-27
<r2d2rogers> looks like the eu run logbots are deprecated now....
<r2d2rogers> so that would be locobot_4
<r2d2rogers> I don't know which of ubuntulo1 and ubuntulog2  is the right one
#ubuntu-us-la 2012-03-19
<haz3lnut> Aw c'mon folks, is this channel really that dead?  I been hanging here for almost a week and nary a peep out of anyone.
<haz3lnut> So people in La don't run linux?
<haz3lnut> Rob?  DaCeige?  What is DaCeige, some sort of ghost man?
<haz3lnut> Leave for a year or so, and the whole channel falls apart. I thought this place would be rocking by now.
<Robdgreat> I've been away all weekend
#ubuntu-us-la 2012-03-20
<haz3lnut> greatings
<haz3lnut> anyone awake?
<haz3lnut> ...zzzz...
<Robdgreat> you have to turn up when people are actually at the computer :P
<Robdgreat> you don't come around until I'm nowhere near irc
<haz3lnut> Rob, you're only at the PC from midnight till 8am?
<haz3lnut> I gotta run to work in a few minutes, so I won;t be back on till this evening.
<Robdgreat> I'm only guaranteed to be at the PC from 9 to 6. I'm likely to be late at night, but lately I'm not even home until 10 or 11
<haz3lnut> well allright then
<haz3lnut> I'm at work during that time, and my boss (namely me) would not be happy if I spent all day on irc :-)
<Robdgreat> I'm at work during that time, too, and I don't chat all day
<Robdgreat> I'm just on irc
<haz3lnut> at work now?
<Robdgreat> yeah
<haz3lnut> busy?
<Robdgreat> not particularly, wrapping up
<haz3lnut> where do you work (don;t have to answer if you don;t want)
<haz3lnut> I have a problem where I ALWAYS hit that semicolon instead of apostrophe
<Robdgreat> I'm suspicious of the line of questioning prior to the where do you work ;)
<haz3lnut> lol
<haz3lnut> hired spy, you caught me.
<haz3lnut> no, I'm not.
<Robdgreat> yeah, I know
<haz3lnut> I was a member of this channel about 5 or 6 years ago
<Robdgreat> me too :)
<haz3lnut> I remember you and rodgers too
<Robdgreat> I work at HitPath, a web software shop in the lower garden  district
<haz3lnut> never heard of them.
<haz3lnut> but cool anyway.
<haz3lnut> I workat New ORleans Coffee Co
<haz3lnut> so you don;t irc at home?
<Robdgreat> hmm, is that on Magazine in the CBD?
<Robdgreat> oh, I do
<Robdgreat> but I'm not at home much lately
<haz3lnut> manufacturer in mid city.
<Robdgreat> ahh
<haz3lnut> ah, well I am only on in the evenings and a little bit in the morning.
<haz3lnut> That splains why we cross paths
<Robdgreat> when I'm up early enough I'm on a little bit in the morning
<haz3lnut> I really haven't IRC'd in a long time. I thought I would get back in touch so-to-speak
<Robdgreat> but that doesn't happen very often. More likely I get up just in time to scramble to get ready and rush out the door
<Robdgreat> well, welcome back
<Robdgreat> it'd be cool to get some sort of activity in here again
<Robdgreat> different climate than 2007, though
<haz3lnut> I started realizing all the privacy we give up for facebook crap, when we already had a good messaging platform in IRC from 20+ years ago!
<Robdgreat> sure
<haz3lnut> just no pictures
<haz3lnut> I wonder if we started a google+ hangout for ubuntu-us-la if that would garner more interest?
<haz3lnut> or not a hangout, but an ubuntu-us-la circle
<haz3lnut> I don;t know, just rambling.  You probably are about to check out.
<Robdgreat> I'm trying to get this page to not 404
<haz3lnut> not found is not good
<Robdgreat> yeah, for some reason the whole directory it's in isn't showing up. Fun times. I'll figure it out later
<Robdgreat> heading out, nice to actually get to chat with you :)
<haz3lnut> yep
<haz3lnut> see ya later.
<Robdgreat> I might be on before too long, I brought my laptop so I'll have it at my friend's place (I spend as much time there 3 blocks from work as I do at home half an hour away on the other side of Metry)
<haz3lnut> ok cool
#ubuntu-us-la 2012-03-21
<Robdgreat> I return!
<Robdgreat> bah
<haz3lnut> greetings
<haz3lnut> late maybe
<haz3lnut> :-)
<haz3lnut> Robdgreat: anyone have a favorite irc client?
<Robdgreat> I use irssi
<Robdgreat> a few others do, too
<haz3lnut> seriously?
<haz3lnut> terminal?
<haz3lnut> g'night folks
<Robdgreat> zomg terminal
<Robdgreat> yes, irc is not a graphical medium
<Robdgreat> a text-based client is more than adequate
<haz3lnut> zomg?
<Robdgreat> an exclamation derived from omg
<Robdgreat> an exaggerated cry of alarm
<haz3lnut> yeah, but I can't right click on something and get info
<Robdgreat> like waht
<haz3lnut> like your name
<Robdgreat> /whois
<haz3lnut> like when reply to Robdgreat
<Robdgreat> rob<tab>
<Robdgreat> haz3lnut: bleh
<Robdgreat> ha<tab>
<haz3lnut> Robdgreat: well look at that
<Robdgreat> for me the mouse is less efficient
<haz3lnut> see, learn somting new all the frikken time :-)
<Robdgreat> my fingers are already on the keyboard
<haz3lnut> Oh, I agree about that. I live in the terminal
<Robdgreat> my irc client runs on a vps in a screen session
<Robdgreat> so I never have to disconnect
<Robdgreat> and I can access this session from anywhere
<haz3lnut> ahah, I wondered about that
<haz3lnut> how you left work and stayed logged in
<Robdgreat> because disconnecting is for chumps!
<Robdgreat> >.>
<Robdgreat> the persistence alone makes it worth running irssi
<Robdgreat> but I simply prefer it
<haz3lnut> I'm not up to speed on all the / commands for irc
<haz3lnut> lazy, and easier to right click...
<haz3lnut> click the X instead of type /part
<Robdgreat> why part
<Robdgreat> also I just type /wc
<Robdgreat> to close the window
<haz3lnut> what is it?  /quit?
<Robdgreat> why quit?
<haz3lnut> to leave a channel
<Robdgreat> to leave a channel is /part
<haz3lnut> not this one of course
<Robdgreat> I just use /wc for window close
<Robdgreat> <3 irssi
<haz3lnut> installed it a little while ago
<haz3lnut> will experimaent
<haz3lnut> well.  it is my bed time.  I'll try to hepl you revive this channel in coming weeks, ok?
<haz3lnut> g'night
<Robdgreat> night
<Robdgreat> oh dang
<smirk> sup? im on a wii my puter broke. so ill be typing slow.
<r2d2rogers> howdy
<r2d2rogers> interesting, what client?
<Robdgreat> yo
<Robdgreat> by the way, while we absolutely welcome you here, "la" in the channel name is for Louisiana rather than Los Angeles
<smirk> oh
<r2d2rogers> ... just so you don't expect to see many people from L.A. here ;)
<smirk> im using a wii using a java scripted iface to access server
<smirk> im so jeet i bet im the first one
<Robdgreat> so is it java or javascript
<r2d2rogers> sweet, I haven't tried, but I have a bluetooth keyboard that might work with my wii at home.
<smirk> java my bad
<smirk> i think
<Robdgreat> probably
<Robdgreat> javascript alone won't do it
<smirk> i didnt code it
<Robdgreat> so much for that dude
<r2d2rogers> so much for lunch...
<Robdgreat> :(
<Robdgreat> explosive downpour just came up out of nowhere
<Robdgreat> right after a couple of people returned from lunch
<haz3lnut> Sean Peyton suspended for a year!
<haz3lnut> We're screwed!
<Robdgreat> yeah I heard that
<haz3lnut> Robdgreat: you find your directory?
<Robdgreat> yeah
<haz3lnut> that's good
<haz3lnut> Robdgreat: you pay attention to football?
<Robdgreat> not really
<Robdgreat> I used to go to the bar and watch the Saints and LSU on the weekends but haven't done that this past season
<Robdgreat> My football viewing is generally incidental
<haz3lnut> oh.  well this is devestating to me.  I'm going into major depression for the next year.
<Robdgreat> Oh, I'm not happy about it, either
<haz3lnut> It's embarrassing at the very least.
<Robdgreat> I haven't kept up with the details of the inquisition, though
<haz3lnut> so rogers only comes on in the day also?
<Robdgreat> probably to a significant degree
<haz3lnut> and DaCeige must be on vacation?
<Robdgreat> DaCeige hasn't said a word in here since I don't know when
<Robdgreat> but maybe if we ping him enough he'll wake up
<Robdgreat> that should have been
<Robdgreat> but maybe if we ping DaCeige enough he'll wake up
<haz3lnut> I see we had a chance to learn something from smirk earlier, but he was a fleeting passer-by.
<Robdgreat> not a lot; he was clearly on the web interface
<Robdgreat> not using an irc app for wii or anything
<Robdgreat> and then someone on atvci (which suggests they're from back in my neck of the woods, I think) blew by
#ubuntu-us-la 2012-03-22
<haz3lnut> Well allright then.
<haz3lnut> who's on first?
<Robdgreat> yes
<haz3lnut> hey
<Robdgreat> your return happened to coincide with my firing up putty :)
<haz3lnut> do we have a quorem here?
<Robdgreat> let's call it 4 and say yes
<haz3lnut> putty?
<Robdgreat> terminal
<haz3lnut> not gnome-terminal?
<Robdgreat> windows
<haz3lnut> grrr
<Robdgreat> zomfg crucify me
<haz3lnut> blasphemy
<Robdgreat> I'm in different circumstances than I was in 5 years ago
<haz3lnut> I thought r2 and DaCeige were here.
<haz3lnut> artifact of just loggin in
<haz3lnut> you know you can run a real shell in cygwin?
<Robdgreat> yeah
<Robdgreat> I had it on my desktop
<haz3lnut> or even better, install colinux and have a pure linux/bash shell
<Robdgreat> currently I only run linux on my server
<Robdgreat> hmmm.
<Robdgreat> this is intriguing to me
<Robdgreat> actually, colinux I know I've heard of before, it's just been flippin' ages
<haz3lnut> I was running colinux years ago, and it was instrumental in me completely moving to linux
<haz3lnut> I run ubuntu now exclusively at home and at work,
<haz3lnut> even got wife and daughter on ubuntu.
<Robdgreat> yeah, I used ubuntu exclusively until I got my current desktop
<haz3lnut> bah
<haz3lnut> I'm sure colinux runs on W7...at least pretty sure :-)
<Robdgreat> I'm about to try it on vista
<Robdgreat> which is what's on my laptop
<Robdgreat> 7 is at home
<Robdgreat> dang, I can't wait to move out of metry
<haz3lnut> http://www.colinux.org/
<haz3lnut> I'm in mandevill now, as of 2 years ago actually.
<haz3lnut> So who do you chat with in this channel? Only me :-)
<Robdgreat> in here? yeah
<Robdgreat> I chat with Rogers on gtalk
<haz3lnut> Is he a friend of yours?  like outside of irc?
<haz3lnut> So there really is no more louisiana loco.
<haz3lnut> especially if the main channel op is running windows at home.  We're doomed.
<Robdgreat> heh.
<haz3lnut> I suck at organization. But I wonder how we can revive.
<haz3lnut> Or if there is any interest.
<Robdgreat> I'm game
<haz3lnut> THere has to be more than 3 or 4 guys in a state of 4 million who are interested.
<Robdgreat> and who use irc
<Robdgreat> you know irc is awesome, and I know it is, but many do not
<haz3lnut> I remember back in 06/07 I was on a rampage about netflix.  I was trying to stir an action on netflix to support linux, but everything I tried here, in other channels and elswhere seemed to fall on deaf ears.
<Robdgreat> and in the end they are on silverlight
<Robdgreat> :(
<haz3lnut> I gave that up, but my failed efforts eventually lead to me logging off of irc for quite some time.
<haz3lnut> you on g+ ?
<haz3lnut> maybe we start a g+ loco
<Robdgreat> that would be really cool. I am
<haz3lnut> something more people might take to
<haz3lnut> we can make a circle
<haz3lnut> maybe a hangout
<Robdgreat> yeah
<haz3lnut> I'm gmccrory@gmail.com
<haz3lnut> hello?
<Robdgreat> hey sorry
<haz3lnut> bio break?
<haz3lnut> beer break?
<haz3lnut> lol
<Robdgreat> I distract easily
<Robdgreat> sandwich break, now, though
<Robdgreat> I'll bbiaf
<Robdgreat> going pick up from down the street
<Robdgreat> rsdehart@gmail.com btw
<Robdgreat> I can't find you
<haz3lnut> I might be hidden
<haz3lnut> hmm. can;t find you either.
<haz3lnut> maybe this is a problem for google
<haz3lnut> there you are
<haz3lnut> So I wonder, how do we entice others to join the ubuntu loco g+
<haz3lnut> zzz
<haz3lnut> hollar when you come back
<Robdgreat> procured
<haz3lnut> a sandwich?
<Robdgreat> yeah
<haz3lnut> a good sandwich?
<Robdgreat> quite
<haz3lnut> do you get a notice that I added you?
<Robdgreat> and considering it was ultimately free, fantastic. not yet
<haz3lnut> free sandwich?  fill me in.
<Robdgreat> found a $10 bill on the floor
<Robdgreat> my and my friend's sandwiches were total $9.79
<haz3lnut> evening
<Robdgreat> howdy
<haz3lnut> peculiar action happened to me yesterday. I was capturing a stream from my hdhomerun, and I thought it was finished so I moved the file to another dir and tried to edit it, but it crapped out.  Then I discovered it was still being written to and growing after I moved the file!
<haz3lnut> n the past, that stream would have been lost.  But I ended up with the whole stream captured.
<haz3lnut> explanation?
<Robdgreat> hm
<Robdgreat> I don't know
<haz3lnut> see if you think this is plausible:
<haz3lnut> if the mv data rate was just a little slower than the stream capture rate, then the mv never completed until the whole capture was done?
<haz3lnut> seems unlinkely
<haz3lnut> or does the mv command stay alive if it sees more data entering the old file?  seems strange.
<Robdgreat> I don't actually know the mechanics of mv
<haz3lnut> or the os is somehow smart now, and "knew" I moved the file, so it transfered the stream operation to the new file?  more strangeness.
<haz3lnut> I'm really curious about this.
<Robdgreat> that one does seem unlikely
<haz3lnut> got my explanation:
<haz3lnut> t's normal behavior. Unless you moved the file to another filesystem, only the directory entry was modified, the open file was still the same from point of view of the program writing to it.
#ubuntu-us-la 2012-03-23
<Robdgreat> interesting
#ubuntu-us-la 2012-03-25
<haz3lnut> good evening
<haz3lnut> r2d2 phone home?    ...oops wrong movie ;-)
<r2d2rogers> haz3lnut: I'm on now.... was watching fish fry
